# Zener diode color code



## محمدالقبالي (20 فبراير 2009)

اريد ممن عنده خبره عن zener diode color code ان يفيدنا.......

 انظرو الى الصوره المرفقه
​


----------



## عبد المنعم البواب (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا ما وجدته أثناء بحثي

http://www.electro-tech-online.com/...9-zener-diode-identification-color-bands.html

http://www.burnyourbonus.info/sci.electronics.repair/thread187.html

============================
*Use of colour code system for small signal diodes:*

On some small signal diodes there value in not written. To show their value colour code system is used. This colour code system is of two types. 


JEDEC System:
 For finding the value of IN type small signal diodes : 


In this system four digits are represented by the four colour along with the IN code.
Colour codes are counted from the cathode side.
In the colour code system, numbers represented by the colours are in the following way:
 

Pro-electrons system :
 In this system there are two wide strips on the cathode side. First and second wide strip shows the code of the diodes third and fourth colour strips shows the diode number. 


Definition
 The (Jiode which keeps the features of negative resistance and which is used for the switching at the level of microwave frequency is known as tunnel diode.


----------



## محمدالقبالي (21 فبراير 2009)

مشكور ولكن الموضوع مازال غامض


----------



## zeid25 (22 فبراير 2009)

في الحقيقة بودي تقديم المعلومات ولكنني لم اتوصل الى نتيجة ثابتة
لقد حاولت البحث عن الموضوع لأنني ايضا احتاج لهذه المعلومة
ولكنني فشلت ...
وجدت نفس السؤال في اكثر من منتدى اجنبي وكانت الأجوبة تحت عنوان
ربما ....
اكثر الإجابات تقول أن ذلك يستعمل في سلسلة الديودات 1n وانها تستعمل
في الديودات ذات الإستطاعة الصغيرة 
ارجوا ممن لديه معلومات حول هذا الموضوع ان لا يبخل علينا

:85:


----------

